# Buying/ using the Madrid metro



## PClapham (Apr 30, 2013)

We will be in madrid 3 days and expect to use the metro.  Where is the best place to get tickets - I see that there is a 3 day pass that must be supplemented from the airport.  Has anyone had experience with getting/ using these passes?

Thanks. Anitak


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 30, 2013)

Last two times I was in Madrid, I paid by the trip. Central Madrid is pretty compact so walking is a reasonable option. 

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 30, 2013)

We, too, found that buying by the trip was better for us.  Madrid is compact and once you get to one of the central spots, you will probably want to walk to check oout the local sights on your way to your next destination.  By short, I mean somewhere between 15 to 30 minutes walk, and sometimes less.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 30, 2013)

Great!  thanks.  I haven't been there since 1996 and had forgotten.

anita


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Did you know there's a real Egyptian temple in a park in Madrid?  We enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Carolinian (May 1, 2013)

I agree on walking.

The last time I was in Madrid, it was a stopover on a trip to the Canary Islands, so I stayed near the airport as my flight out to the Canaries was early in the morning.  One thing that was a pain with the Metro was that the line from the airport did not go to the main tourist areas, and as I recall I had to change twice to get there.


----------



## PClapham (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, that"s what we did. 1 tik a day to and from, the rest walking.  The metro people really wanted to sell us that 3 day tourist pass.

Anitak


----------

